# 2 bunnies need a new home in Hudson Valley NY



## shelly316 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello all,

I have 2 bunnies I need to rehome. My apartment complex that I live in found out I have them and have given me notice that I need to remove them  

Their names are Nubbles and Gordon. Nubbles is about 6 years old and is a female rex and is spayed. She is not exactly a cuddle bunny and doesn't like to be picked up.

Gordon is about 2 and is a lop. I originally thought he was a boy but he might actually be a girl! :-O He has a great personality! He loves adventure and was quite the escape artist when he was little! He is ok with being held and picked up and is very friendly. Of course they both love treats! Parsley is their favorite veggie. 

They are bonded and have been buddies for awhile now! I would really like to see them stay together if at all possible, but at the end of the day I just want to see them in good homes. 

If you or if anyone you know can help me out I would really appreciate it!! Please PM me for more information. I am in the Hudson Valley area of NY but would be willing to travel a bit if necessary!

Thanks!!


----------



## Devi (Jun 18, 2014)

I doubt you'll want to travel this far, so here's hoping you find them good homes. ray:


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Jul 20, 2014)

I was raised in the HV! I hope you were able to find them homes! I am a softy for lops and that lop is adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2014)

:goodluck


----------



## noodles09 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## BunnySilver (Jul 22, 2014)

Wishing you luck in finding them another good home.


----------



## randikittybun (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, I'd love to meet your buns if you'd be willing to travel to MA, RI, or CT. Is there an adoption fee?


----------

